# Drop-in or Skirted Tubs - what is difference?



## joel v. (Jan 26, 2009)

A skirted tub is what's pictured in the link and a drop-in has no skirt on the front. You drop it into a frame that has plywood on the front and tile(or whatever suits you) the front.http://www.tubz.com/images/web/clearwaterJr_drop-in.jpg


----------

